# In-Home-Streaming. Welche Hardware?



## Negev (13. Dezember 2014)

Servus,
Will mir ein HTPC zusammenschrauben.
Die Kiste soll Stromsparend sein und fürs Streaming herhalten. 
Es sollen FullHD Filme aus dem Internet über Youtube und Netflix (Silverlight) laufen.

Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist das In-Home-Streaming. Irgendwie find ich hierzu keine klare Auflistung der Anforderungen.
Meistens ist nur von "niedrigen Anforderungen" die rede aber hierunter kann ich mir nicht wirklich was Vorstellen.

Auf keinen Fall möcht ich zu niedrig greifen, nur um 10-20 € zu sparen... und später feststellen das die CPU zu schwach ist.

Ich schwanke zwischen:
Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G325 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Celeron G1820, 2x 2.70GHz, boxed (BX80646G1820) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laut Datenblatt liegt die TDP des  Athlon 5350 bei 25W und ist aus dieser Sicht interessant.
Allerdigs soll es in verbindung mit AMD Hardware zu Problemen kommen - bei In-Home-Streaming

Insgesamt brauch ich CPU, MB(mini-ITX), SSD und kleines Gehäuse... hierfür würd ich 200-250 € ausgeben.
Für das ATX NT und den RAM werd ich mein alten PC ausschlachten.

Ich Liebäugle mit dem Gedanken das System später doch noch mit eine Grafikkarte aufzurüsten... vielleicht mit einer 750 Ti.
Aber das soll nun nicht im Fokus stehn...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2014)

Also, du machst mit dem Pentium in jedem Falle nichts verkehrt. Die TDP ist auch nur ein mäßiges Indiz für den Strombedarf, denn die gibt nur an, wie viel Wärmeenergie in Watt MAXIMAL in der Theorie anfallen könnte - das ist aber nicht identisch mit dem Stromverbrauch, was du auch daran siehst, dass die meisten CPUs der gleichen Famlie die gleiche TDP trotz unterschiedlichem Takt haben, was ja an sich nicht logisch ist      und bei den CPUs mit eh schon nicht hoher TDP sind die Unterschiede später effektiv eh sehr gering, denn für die ganzen Aufgaben ist die CPU ja nur relativ kurz aktiv, die brauchen ja nicht die ganze Zeit, in der der PC an ist, immer gleichviel. 

Ich würde aber - wenn du nen Intel nimmst - den Pentium G3220 nehmen, weil der nur 45€ kostet - mit den teureren hast du keinen merkbaren Vorteil für Deine Aufgaben.


Der Athlon 5340 ist zwar BESONDERS stromsparend - aber ob das wirklich so wichtig ist? ^^  Wie lange pro Tag wäre der PC denn an? Dann wäre je nach dem auch das Netzteil sehr wichtig. Was für ein altes NT hast Du denn, und wie alt ist es? 



PS: was ist mit nem SmartTV + einer normalen Netzwerk-Festplatte?


----------



## Negev (13. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde aber - wenn du nen Intel nimmst - den Pentium G3220 nehmen, weil der nur 45€ kostet - mit den teureren hast du keinen merkbaren Vorteil für Deine Aufgaben.



Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall anschaun! Danke...
Eine Frage dazu: Sollte ich mich dann doch später für eine 750 Ti entscheiden, würde hier die CPU Limitieren?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Athlon 5340 ist zwar BESONDERS stromsparend - aber ob das wirklich so wichtig ist? ^^  Wie lange pro Tag wäre der PC denn an?



Hab schon ein Gaming-PC, da wollt ich was das 12/24 laufen kann ohne das am Ende ne dicke Stromrechnung kommt... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann wäre je nach dem auch das Netzteil sehr wichtig. Was für ein altes NT hast Du denn, und wie alt ist es?



Das NT ist von Corsair und liefert 350 Watt (Bronze) - ist vielleicht 5 Jahr alt...



Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: was ist mit nem SmartTV + einer normalen Netzwerk-Festplatte?



Was meinst du mit SmartTV? 
Ne Festplatte wird aus dem alten Sytem übernommen.
Außerdem wird noch ein TV-Receiver über USB angeschlossen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2014)

Die 750 Ti ist selber nicht besonders gut, nur auf dem Nivau der günstigeren AMD R7 260X. Ich sag mal so: die Games, denen eine GTX 750 Ti reicht, denen reicht auch der Pentium. Der Pentium ist in Games ähnlich stark wie ein AMD X4 955 oder Intel Q8400 / 9400, also wie ein "alter" Vierkerner.


Wegen Strom: diese AMD-CPU ist halt wohl auch mit "speziellen" Boards und extra HTPC-Netzteilen extrem sparsam - SCHEINBAR 10-20W, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das mit Laufwerk usw. ist  Den Pentium hab ich bei nem Test inkl. Board, Laufwerk, "normalem" Netzteil und einer Grafikkarte (Nividia Titan) mit 40W im IDLE gesehen. *Wenn *es wirklich am Ende doch 30W Unterschied wären, dann hast Du bei nem Strompreis von 27 Cent/KWh c.a. 70€/Jahr Kostenunterschied. 

Und beim Netzteil: da hast du - wenn der PC 40W braucht - pro Jahr ca. 10€ mehr Strombedarf mit nem Bronze-Netzteil als mit einem, das Gold-Effizienz hat. So eines kostet dann ca 50€ aufwärts, d.h. das lohnt sich kaum. 

Beides gilt für 24h-Betrieb - bei 12h natürlich jeweils nur die Hälfte.



Wegen SmartTV: die modernen TV-Geräte können sehr viele Internetanwendungen und haben auch ne DLNA-Kompatibilität zum Abspielen von Netzwerkinhalten. Viele LCD-TVs können an sich alles, was Du mit dem PC machen willst, inkl. Netflix usw. - nur für die Videos, die du schon selber "hast", brauchst Du dann eben ne Netzwerk-HDD. Es wäre halt eine Alternative, sich direkt so nen TV zu kaufen, falls Du vlt. sowieso einen neuen brauchen könntest. Und es wäre dann auch vom Strom her einfacher zu handeln, weil dann nicht ständig ein PC an ist.


----------



## Negev (13. Dezember 2014)

Achso SmartTV als Alternative... 
Da ich Medieninhalte auch von diversen anderen Quellen konsumiere, ist SmartTV zu wenig für meine Zwecke.
Zudem ist mein Flachbildglotze noch gut.

Was haltet ihr vom Intel Celeron J1900?
Angegeben sind 15W!
Aber schafft die CPU In-Home-Streaming?
Falls ja, müsst ich eben in ein Netzteil investieren...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2014)

Was genau willst Du denn alles machen, also welche Inhalte von wo nach wo? 


Der J1900 ist glaub ich nur für Laptops ^^  oder halt bei diesen Boards, auf denen schon eine CPU "eingebaut" ist.


----------



## Negev (13. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau willst Du denn alles machen, also welche Inhalte von wo nach wo?



Spiele von meinem Gaming-PC auf den HTPC streamen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Der J1900 ist glaub ich nur für Laptops ^^  oder halt bei diesen Boards, auf denen schon eine CPU "eingebaut" ist.



Was ja so tragisch nicht ist. Dieses Board zum Beispiel:
ASRock Q1900-ITX (90-MXGRS0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT:
Werd mich wohl für diese Zusammenstellung entscheiden...
1 x SanDisk SSD  64GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-064G-G25)
1 x Intel Pentium G3220, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646G3220)
1 x MSI H81I (7851-040R)
1 x Sharkoon CA-I schwarz, Mini-ITX
Knapp 180€


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2014)

Zusammenstellung würde passen. Aber was ich mich frage: wozu willst Du Spiele auf den HTPC streamen? ^^ willst Du die da aufnehmen als Video, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Negev (13. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was ich mich frage: wozu willst Du Spiele auf den HTPC streamen?



Damit ich mich gemütlich in den Sofa, vor die Glotze, hauen kann um dort zu zocken... so als Konsolenersatz.

Warum keine Konsole? Weil ich keine will .
Ne mal im Ernst. Ich mag die Freiheit die man auf der PC-Plattform hat. Ich will mir nix Vorschreiben lassen.


----------

